# Uzi H3 Tracer watch???



## buddah (May 19, 2006)

I have a source where I can get these watches for wholesale pricing. But I am not familiar w/ the quality of the product. Does anyone own one of these watches? Can you comment on it's quality, durability, etc.? I already know ASP brand, Luminox brand, and Tracer Brand H3 watches are good quality. But like everything else when something becomes hot on the marketplace alot of inferior copies show up to capitalize on profits. Info on this watch can be found here: www.veteransfamilystore.com/m5_view_item.html


----------



## buddah (May 27, 2006)

C'mon CPF'ers 67 views and nobody has one of these watches in the collection? Someone out there must own one of these things so that they can give me a product review???


----------



## Radio (May 27, 2006)

I am interested in one but do not have one. Sorry can't be of help.


----------



## xochi (May 27, 2006)

buddah said:


> C'mon CPF'ers 67 views and nobody has one of these watches in the collection? Someone out there must own one of these things so that they can give me a product review???



I don't have one. As far as I know they've only just started marketing them. Most likely they are rebranded traser watches and like all the other S&W and Uzi rebranded stuff are likely built to lower quality standards. This is just a guess, but I have seen posts here on the S&W watches that they aren't as good as the Traser. 

There was a guy from LAPoliceGear posting on trit watches here and he seemed to have a pretty good handle on the quality standards of the various trit watches built by MBmicrotech (I believe that was the name of the manuf.)


----------



## buddah (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I can get these for $50.00 shipped. Not looking to make any $$ off anyone. I have a co-worker who orders from a knife wholesaler, They will only process the order if it's $100.00 Min. So he is asking me if I'm interested. So before I throw $50.00 away I wanted to know if this was a quality watch. I already use a Casio solar G-shock that I really like but the new gadget bug has got me bad.


----------



## Radio (May 27, 2006)

For a watch with Trit, I'm in for at least one, use it for a year and if It breaks throw it away. Sign me up!


----------



## Morelite (May 27, 2006)

The link goes to a grandfather clock.


----------



## Radio (May 27, 2006)

Try this one

http://www.veteransfamilystore.com/49.html?sm=18579


----------



## buddah (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the correct link "Radio". That's the watch, "Uzi Protector" w/ rubber band.


----------



## xochi (May 28, 2006)

I'd guess at 50 dollars it's not too big a gamble. I did notice they seem to only have trits at 3,6,9 and 12.


----------



## Radio (May 28, 2006)

xochi said:


> I'd guess at 50 dollars it's not too big a gamble. I did notice they seem to only have trits at 3,6,9 and 12.



You forgot the the most important thing, The Trit on the HANDS!!


----------



## AW (May 28, 2006)

I 'm interested in getting one. Thanks!
I 'll cover the extra postage for international shipping.


----------



## Coop (May 28, 2006)

This is what this thread is all about... 










# Rubber or Nylon Strap
# Self-Illumination System glows for over 25 years
# Black Dial
# Screw Down Crown Rotating Bezel
# Hardened Mineral Crystal
# High Quality Swiss Component Movement
# Water Resistant to 200 meters
# Gift Boxed
# 3 Year Battery
# 1 Year Warranty

For just $50 I'm interested too.... I just cant find what material the case is, steel? plastic?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2006)

The case is polyamid. 

strap: black Nylon with velcro or Rubber 
case: Polyamid 
crystal: Mineral 
crown: screw down 
case back: stainless steel plate, screw 
bezel: rotating one way 
movement: high Quality Swiss Component 
waterresistance: 200m 
battery: 3 years 

H3 Tubes: 
- 2x orange on the number "12" 
- 5x green (Number "3", "6", "9", Hour + Minute hand on the Second hand: after glow coating 

dimensions: 
- 44mm without crown 
- 46mm with crown 
- 15mm case height 
- 22mm lug width


----------



## buddah (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for everyboby's input. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy one or not. I am using a casio Solar atomic G-shock that I bought @ Costco for $60.00 and it's seems to work fine for me. Everybody can relax I am not trying to organize a group buy. Although w/ all the interest I may consider it. If a group buy would happen it would have to be CONUS only. Dealing w/ overseas shipping is a PITA.


----------



## Coop (May 29, 2006)

buddah said:


> If a group buy would happen it would have to be CONUS only. Dealing w/ overseas shipping is a PITA.



Why is international shipping so hard?? just put the watch in a suitable envelope/box, put an adress label on it, (so far the same as CONUS shipping) Now go to the post office, slap a CN22 sticker on it, (write watch, $amount, check a box and sign) pay and you're done... Is this really such a PITA??


----------



## ScumNL (May 30, 2006)

Saw that watch on ebay, dont like the way it looks


----------



## iNDiGLo (May 31, 2006)

I bought a P5900 and i love it. I got it from LAPoliceGear. I'm hard on watches so i went for the "beater model". It love the tritium at night and would love to have the YELLOW DIVER WATCH.

:rock: 

I'm in for 1 if you can get them at a smoking price.


----------



## khimbar (May 31, 2006)

I quite fancy one but am in the UK. If thats too much a PITA could anyone have one sent to them then post it to me if I paypal them shipping costs?


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the same watch as the Uzi but under a different name:

Night Warrior Watch 

Hint, If you buy some other items you will see this watch offered at a lower price in your shopping cart. For Example, put a Bail Out Bag in the shopping cart and then look closely at the items displayed below your cart.

LA Police Gear, Inc


----------



## Pydpiper (Jun 6, 2006)

buddah said:


> If a group buy would happen it would have to be CONUS only. Dealing w/ overseas shipping is a PITA.



Nothing says "community" like being told to screw off before anything materializes.. :thumbsdow

I sure am glad some of the dealers that took the time to respond to your question don't share your perspective.


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Jun 6, 2006)

buddah said:


> If a group buy would happen it would have to be CONUS only. Dealing w/ overseas shipping is a PITA.



Before you get lynched  

There's a guy in th b/s/t forum that will forward international shippments for no additional cost. So you'd just have to arrange to send him the whole box of lights (probably pre-packaged and addressed) and he'll take care of the rest. I believe the buyers would pay him for the international shipping part.

He has an excellent track record iirc. I forget his name, maybe someone else can dig it up.

This may be an easy way for you to take international orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2006)

AFAIK KSBman doesn't perform that service anymore due to a move... :thinking:


----------



## dragoman (Jun 6, 2006)

poop, if you can deal with my schedule I'd be happy to forward any shipments internationally. I am out of town quite a bit though so if a shipment arrives at my house it might be a week or so before I get to it.

The offer is there, though, pm me.....

dragoman


----------



## buddah (Jun 6, 2006)

"Pydpyper" calm down man. This thread was never meant to sell anything. I am not a dealer. I am merely asking for CPF'ers reviews on a tritium watch before I buy one for myself. Plenty of CPF'ers post stuff for sale and indicate CONUS only and they don't get trashed.


----------



## Pydpiper (Jun 7, 2006)

buddah said:


> "Pydpyper" calm down man. This thread was never meant to sell anything. I am not a dealer. I am merely asking for CPF'ers reviews on a tritium watch before I buy one for myself. Plenty of CPF'ers post stuff for sale and indicate CONUS only and they don't get trashed.



..taking deep breaths.. OK, I'm calm now, phew..  

It is somewhat disheartening to hear someone rule out international shipping so quickly, I would hate to see a newbie with good intentions turn away from international sales because they actually believe what you said, that's all.


----------



## buddah (Jun 12, 2006)

Update guys. I bought the watch and it was exactly what I expected. Remember "You get what you pay for". The watch is O.K, nothing spectacular. But then again what do you expect from a $50.00 watch. I like my casio solar atomic G-shock from Costco better. It has engraving on back cover "Swiss parts, Thailand movement". The watch is lower quality than my buddy's ASP tritium watch and way lower quality than my pals Luminox. My recommendation is to buy this watch if you are looking for a cheap watch you don't care about losing and not afraid to treat roughly. For the $$ if you get 3 years use out of it, then it was worth it. Otherwise, do not buy this watch if you want quality, buy a luminox instead.


----------

